# Predator Call Makers



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WHAT HAS HAPPENED TO ALL THE CALL MAKERS THAT USE TO SELL THEIR PREDATOR CALLS HERE ON PREDATOR TALK---- HAVE MORE THAN I'LL EVER USE ---BUT--------THERE'S ALWAYS ROOM FOR MORE LOL--------SURE MISS THE POST AND PIC'S OF THEM GREAT CRAFTSMANSHIP CALLS-------16 GRAND KIDS AND 7 GREAT GRAND KIDS-------SO WILL PROBABLY NEED A FEW MORE-----besides CALLING SEASON IS ALMOST HERE * :smile:

*LETS GET TO TURNING---LETS SEE WHAT YOU HAVE*

* SVB*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

No wood left to turn calls with you bought it all lol I’ve been too busy and I still need to get a vacuum chamber and pump to stabilize some great looking wood I’ve got and it’s been too hot down here in the flat land I’ll try to get a few make before fur season


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I should be back at it once it cools off to 100* or so. I got a bit side tracked buying wood attached to pieces of metal tubes....


----------

